# Monday Night - Dauphin Island



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

We ran the beach for the first 4 hours and picked up some really nice fish - the biggest over 23". After calling it a night we decided to "scout" another area and could not believe how many flounder (and size) that were in our "new" spot. After 30 minites or so we had another 6 flounder. Great night to be out.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Now thats what I'm talking about. Great night and very nice fish. Looks like the new rig works just fine.
bamafan611


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to go to dauphin island a lot. The west end was good but a long way to go. the south side around sand island was good also. But the best place I found was the east side inside mobile bay heading to little dauphin island. I think it was because the bottom had some mud to it and the flounder liked it a lot.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i like the random mullet lol


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

that is some fine fish!!!!way togo overkill.....


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

dsar592 said:


> I used to go to dauphin island a lot. The west end was good but a long way to go. the south side around sand island was good also. But the best place I found was the east side inside mobile bay heading to little dauphin island. I think it was because the bottom had some mud to it and the flounder liked it a lot.


 
Thanks for the info. 
Lot easier to see them in the muddy bottom as well. Our new "spot" is very close to yours. I will scout it next time. 

This can be very addicting.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Nice Mess


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice Job!!!


----------

